# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) >  GTA 5

## vasilyu87

Всем привет!
Есть кряк на GTA 5 ?
Или он не существует?

----------


## KAktycc

Есть, поищите по лучше. :yes:

----------


## vasilyu87

> Есть, поищите по лучше. :yes:


Дак а вы его видели? я просто ищу но рабочего найти не могу (((
Может поделитесь?

----------


## mvapost

3DM уже выпустили версию 2 кряка (под 8.0, 8.1)
Вот их официальныя страница с "продукцией"

---------- Post added at 21:52 ---------- Previous post was at 21:39 ----------

У кого есть аккаунт на nnm-club ссылка на торрент-раздачу с подробной инструкцией

----------

vasilyu87 (20.04.2015)

----------


## vasilyu87

Спасибо 
Хороший сайт)))

----------


## KAktycc

Если у кого просит купить лицензию - Ставьте дату на 18.04.2015... Помогает ;)

----------

vasilyu87 (21.04.2015)

----------


## vasilyu87

Появился кряк 3 !!! 
качайте с ним игра стабильнее))

----------


## mvapost

Вышел кряк версии 4 - решена проблема с ошибкой активации из-за отсутствия соединения с интернетом
Ссылка на загрузку со страницы 3DM
Кто не доверяет - страница 3DM ищите 3DMGAME-Grand.Theft.Auto.V.Update.3(v1.0.335.2).and.Crack.  v4-3DM.torrent

---------- Post added at 20:10 ---------- Previous post was at 19:48 ----------

У кого после наката обновления с кряком игра идут на китайском - поменяйте параметр в файлике 3dmgame.ini в папке с игрой
в секции
[Language]
Language=zh-CHT (поставить ";")
;Language=en-US
;Language=ru-RU (убрать ";")

----------


## Знойный Дед

Круто, пашет =)) На смарте тоже прикольно погаматься, только аккум жрет нереально.

----------


## irishka80

Вроде нормально

----------


## Денис13

Классная игра, раньше часто в нее играл, особенно нравилось выполнять задания.

----------


## baratr

Сюжет вполне ничего)

----------


## pilonka

В онлайн играю до сих пор , учитывая что часто всякие плюшки выходят.

----------


## Venedos

Видимо кому как, мне так только на прохождение понравилась на один разик.

----------


## qtix

Вышел кряк версии 4 - решена проблема с ошибкой активации из-за отсутствия соединения с интернетом
Ссылка на загрузку со страницы https://odds.am 3DM
Кто не доверяет - страница 3DM ищите 3DMGAME-Grand.Theft.Auto.V.Update.3(v1.0.335.2).and.Crack. v4-3DM.torrent

----------


## Ninusya

Когда-то нравилась эта игрулька.

----------

